# early retiree question



## Moomah (Feb 28, 2014)

Up to this point I and my husband have been focusing on France to move to, but my husband has been posted to Germany in the past and loves it, and has often returned for holidays

We are getting to grips with French law regarding early retirees, medical insurance, etc, but something my husband has asked has led me over here to the German site.

We are in the position of being early retirees with my husband's army pension as our income. We would be able to purchase a house outright and would need medical insurance. As in France, if you become a citizen after 5yrs (8yrs) you can join the Germany Health Care system with a private medical insurance as a top up? I hope that makes sense?

Is there anyone else in a similar situation being early retirees?


----------



## Nononymous (Jul 12, 2011)

Between the weather and the perpetually crabby pensioners who growl at you in the grocery stores, I get the sense that Germany isn't hugely popular as a retirement destination.


----------



## scotswahae (Nov 19, 2012)

If you are both EU citizens you can move to Germany without any problem. You must register with the Gemeinde (local council) but otherwise it is relatively simple.
The medical insurance is a legal requirement for everyone. There are effectively 2 sytems - the compulsory insurance ( gesetzlich Krankenkasse) and the private insurance ( privat Krankenversicherung).
The monthly payments are income dependent. You would be advised to check this out carefully as the private could be very expensive as you are both shall we say senior citizens and therefore likely to be in need of health care more frequently than if you were in your 20's.
There is no "free" system like the NHS.
The health care is excellent with the compulsory scheme with a few limitations which are not generally to do with the cost of your treatment but more with the kind of room that you have if you are hospitalised or the choice of consultant.
There is no need to change nationality at all but there are plenty of regulations in Germany regarding registration. If you cannot speak German you should seek out a relocation firm to assist.
One other perhaps obvious point is where you intend to set up home. Germany like every other country has high cost and low cost areas.
If your income is all from your pensions then this will be a major factor.
As far as being crabby is concerned( from the comment above)- Germans are little different to other countries in that there are good and not so good everywhere you go.
It is what you make of it and with mountains and lakes and great beer gardens, life is pretty good and generally well organised.
Hope this helps.


----------



## Moomah (Feb 28, 2014)

Many thanks Scotswahae! That is really helpful. Questions lead to questions, where would I best find out at this stage, about compulsory insurance, as you mentioned above, this sounds a better option, ... probably thats a dumb question!

You mention area, probably the Rhineland Palatinate area....


----------



## scotswahae (Nov 19, 2012)

Sorry can't help with your area as I am near Munich and don't know anything about the costs in your potential area.
If you look into forum sites like Toytown or sites like 
Deutschland für Dummies: Health Insurance explained (Krankenversicherung)
this should help you with understanding of health insurance. You could perhaps also contact a British consulate in Germany asthey might have more information. There is plenty on the internet or with relocation companies.


----------



## Moomah (Feb 28, 2014)

Thanks for this....


----------

